# Can a prescription made in Ireland be used in Spain



## salaried (4 Feb 2013)

Hello, As the title suggests I am going over to Spain next week and would like to know if anyone has any knowledge of this,  I am paying in the region of 70.00 euro per month for blood presure and cholsterol tablets, Is it possible to get them in Spain if I take a a prescription with me, Thanks for your advice , Regards Cumnor.


----------



## vandriver (4 Feb 2013)

I've never been asked for a prescription,but no harm in bringing one.Also,if there's a generic substitute,have the doctor put that on the script.Bring an empty box to eliminate any language difficulties.


----------



## tallpaul (4 Feb 2013)

You should have no difficulty, but definitely bring your prescription. You will also probably save a fortune...


----------



## venice (4 Feb 2013)

How about Italy, does the same apply? Has anyone got these type of tablets with or without a prescription and how did the cost compare with Ireland. Thanks.


----------



## joanmul (4 Feb 2013)

salaried said:


> Hello, As the title suggests I am going over to Spain next week and would like to know if anyone has any knowledge of this,  I am paying in the region of 70.00 euro per month for blood presure and cholsterol tablets, Is it possible to get them in Spain if I take a a prescription with me, Thanks for your advice , Regards Cumnor.



The last time I was in Spain I got a year's supply of my prescriptions for a fraction of the monthly cost. I was also able to get betnovate cream without a prescription. There was one part of my prescription that wasn't much cheaper, only a bit, but I got it anyway. I actually had to go to a few chemists as the first one didn't have a 'year's supply'. As Dereko1969 says, you also have to make sure you get the same med - in my case I got a different brand for one of my meds. That shouldn't be a surprise as you are in a different country.


----------



## joanmul (4 Feb 2013)

venice said:


> How about Italy, does the same apply? Has anyone got these type of tablets with or without a prescription and how did the cost compare with Ireland. Thanks.



Don't know about Italy but you could ask in a pharmacy there for a price on your prescription. If it's not competitive you don't have to buy.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Feb 2013)

venice said:


> How about Italy, does the same apply? Has anyone got these type of tablets with or without a prescription and how did the cost compare with Ireland. Thanks.


 
I got BP medication in Italy during the summer no problem with my prescription - not sure if I could have done without the prescription but I'd brought it with me. Wasn't very much cheaper and I think the price has gone down since I last got them in Ireland - now €28 instead of 32.

One thing to be careful of is that you're getting the exact same medication - I was initially given the wrong type in Italy.


----------



## Kerak (4 Feb 2013)

I  get two meds in Tenrifie( for BPH), they usedbe less than 1/2 the irish price, I just bring thebox from Ireland with me( used have to go to 2 or 3 chemists to get them so dont leave till last day!). But have noticed, the irish price has come down somewhat,and the spanish price gone up, the difference is only a few euro now.


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Feb 2013)

Never had a requirement for the prescription in Spain - just bring the packaging from your current medication and the pharmacist will either have same product or will be able to look up alternatives which have the same active ingredient. Good advice also about bulk purchasing - if you are trying to purchase a year's medication they may not have it in stock. Even if this happens, they appear to have a wonderful online system which will allow reordering of the stock and delivery, often on the same day, but almost always next day.


----------



## roker (4 Feb 2013)

I took my prescriptions to Lanzarote a few months ago, one pharmacy gave me the tablets for myself and wife on viewing the prescription, we did not save much, €70 there and €100 approx at home. The other pharmacy wanted to keep the prescription but as it was a x 6 prescription I could not do this and consequentially no tablets


----------



## SparkRite (4 Feb 2013)

roker said:


> I took my prescriptions to Lanzarote a few months ago, one pharmacy gave me the tablets for myself and wife on viewing the prescription, *we did not save much*, €70 there and €100 approx at home. The other pharmacy wanted to keep the prescription but as it was a x 6 prescription I could not do this and consequentially no tablets




How much did you expect to save??

By your own pricing you would have had to spend 43% more to get them in Ireland.

I think that is a good saving.


----------



## Grizzly (5 Feb 2013)

I have brought my Cholesterol Prescription to Spain, France and Italy. Italy was surprisingly cheap. I think my months supply was circa €6. At the time I was paying circa €36 back home.  I remember thinking at the time that the savings made paid for my airfare.


----------



## roker (5 Feb 2013)

SparkRite: The point made, was prescriptions were required, one Pharmacy was N/A


----------



## Kerak (6 Feb 2013)

3 years ago, the savings for 6  months meds  on my prescription easily paid for return flights to Tenerifie., but now while still significant wouldnt be as much.


----------



## salaried (13 Feb 2013)

Hello and thanks for your replies once again,  I went to Spain with the original box for my prescription,  I showed this to the pharmacist and she came back with a generic version of my usual blood pressure XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX,  This one I sometimes get at home if the pharmacy are out of the original, They are called losartol rather then cosartol, She explained to me that the name does not matter as long as the ingredients are the same,  The strength was also the same, She was very detailed , The price in Ireland for the original or generic version is the same at 38.00 euro for one months supply,  I purchased six months suppply for 50.40 euro, 8.40 euro for a months supply will save me 30.00 a month, Big difference.


----------



## tallpaul (13 Feb 2013)

That's extraordinary. You saved €180 on six months worth of medication!!! It would be worth your while travelling to Spain twice a year, enjoying a mini-break effectively for nothing, to pick up your prescription.

Interesting that the pharmacy here charged the same price for generic and branded... some nice profiteering there...


----------



## Leo (13 Feb 2013)

salaried said:


> The price in Ireland for the original or generic version is the same at 38.00 euro for one months supply


 
I'd suggest shopping around there. Generics shoud be cheaper in all circumstances.


----------

